# Succulents for enclosure?



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

So this weekend I want to pretty up Mac's home. Heading out to Homestead to get me some succulents! Found a neat farm that carries almost all of them! WOO!

My question, when i look up the safe to feed succulents on the Tortoise Table I noticed just about all of them say to feed in moderation, that being the case...is it okay to plant them in his enclosure? What if i'm at work and he goes to town on them, killing the whole in moderation thing?

Oh! Very important and I just thought of it ~ If i get them from this farm, they wont be safe would they? Where can i get safe succulents? Pesticide free ones?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

Right there in every Florida lawn is Purslane.
Yank some up. Pot it and grow it big.
You can also put plantings in your enclosure. 
Like you already said...feed periodically.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a jade plant in my enclosure. It is in a pot though so they can't reach it unless I clip off the leaves and feed it to them. If they eat too much, it can have a laxative effect. I feed mine succulents about once a week. Aloe and hens and chicks are two good ones in addition to jade.

I would ask at the farm what, if any, pesticides they use and also what kind of soil the plants have been potted in. Normally they use fertilizer type soils. Go ahead and buy whatever plants you want, take them home and wash off the root ball as much as you can. Re-pot them in safe soil. Then just let them be for a while. I let any nursery bought plants "sit" for at least 10 months before I feed them, sometimes longer. This way, any chemicals that were on the plants or in the roots from the old soil will dissipate.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

So you wouldnt recommend me make a mini succulent garden in his enclosure?

I have some of that Purslane in my yard! Had no clue I could feed that, thanks so much!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I have a jade plant in my enclosure. It is in a pot though so they can't reach it unless I clip off the leaves and feed it to them. If they eat too much, it can have a laxative effect. I feed mine succulents about once a week. Aloe and hens and chicks are two good ones in addition to jade.
> 
> I would ask at the farm what, if any, pesticides they use and also what kind of soil the plants have been potted in. Normally they use fertilizer type soils. Go ahead and buy whatever plants you want, take them home and wash off the root ball as much as you can. Re-pot them in safe soil. Then just let them be for a while. I let any nursery bought plants "sit" for at least 3 months before I feed them, sometimes longer. This way, any chemicals that were on the plants or in the roots from the old soil will dissipate.



Ok, well, that makes sense. I'll do just that, thank you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> So you wouldnt recommend me make a mini succulent garden in his enclosure?
> 
> I have some of that Purslane in my yard! Had no clue I could feed that, thanks so much!


From my experience the nicest garden will soon be trampled FLAT and rendered an eyesore.
Best to grow it out of the pen.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

I meant to put 10 months above...not 3...let them sit as long as you can...I know some people feed them sooner but I'm paranoid. I had a long talk with a person at the local garden center here when I first got my torts and they said pesticides can remain for over 6 months so they suggested the 10 month mark just to be sure.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

S


Careym13 said:


> I meant to put 10 months above...not 3...let them sit as long as you can...I know some people feed them sooner but I'm paranoid. I had a long talk with a person at the local garden center here when I first got my torts and they said pesticides can remain for over 6 months so they suggested the 10 month mark just to be sure.


Whoa 10 months! Ahh, ok.. its going to be a while before it looks all pretty then lol. THanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

Some pesticides, like the ones that HOME DEPOT plants are treated with are systemic and will be with the plant like until the end of time.
However, you've got to figure that any plant growing for human use would be safe. And the hibiscus that I feed are mostly from old, proven bushes.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> From my experience the nicest garden will soon be trampled FLAT and rendered an eyesore.
> Best to grow it out of the pen.



But it looks so boring, and plain and ugly. It needs life and I have no idea how to give it that besides pretty plants. I must brainstorm some more.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some pesticides, like the ones that HOME DEPOT plants are treated with are systemic and will be with the plant like until the end of time.
> However, you've got to figure that any plant growing for human use would be safe.


Yes, this is definitely a concern. I only get plants from small garden places that don't use the heavy duty chemicals. If they can't assure you that they don't then don't take any chances.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Yes, this is definitely a concern. I only get plants from small garden places that don't use the heavy duty chemicals. If they can't assure you that they don't then don't take any chances.


That's cool because they would know best.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> But it looks so boring, and plain and ugly. It needs life and I have no idea how to give it that besides pretty plants. I must brainstorm some more.


The plants I keep in pots do just fine as long as the torts can't get to them. Just use pots that are large enough that you can bury it halfway and your tort still can't reach it.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

I'll be going to small nurseries and i'll make sure to ask them, like you said, if they cant assure me i'lll go somewhere else. Luckily where I'm going the area is all about homesteading (its called Homestead for a reason, right? lol) so ill be around lots and lots of nurseries!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> The plants I keep in pots do just fine as long as the torts can't get to them. Just use pots that are large enough that you can bury it halfway and your tort still can't reach it.



Do you know of a plant that you can recommend that will be safe to place in the enclosure and provide a place for him to hide out at, like a bushy type plant?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

Spider plants.
He wont try to eat it, and they can't be killed.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's cool because they would know best.


I certainly hope so anyway. I made sure to ask enough questions until I felt comfortable that the person I was talking to knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Spider plants.
> He wont try to eat it, and they can't be killed.


This is an excellent suggestion!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

They're also so cheap that you can replace them as they get trampled.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a boston fern in my enclosure also, torts don't like it and it provides great cover.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you both! Spider plant and Boston fern, got it. I believe Boston fern is the only safe fern, I'll make sure it's that specific kind.

Thanks again!!


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 25, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Right there in every Florida lawn is Purslane.
> Yank some up. Pot it and grow it big.
> You can also put plantings in your enclosure.
> Like you already said...feed periodically.




Have you tried looking this up on TT? I just tried and it said it was NOT SAFE?

Thoughts?


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 25, 2015)

I think Purslane is one that has a lot of oxalic acid.


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 25, 2015)

Would I feed sparingly then? Say once a week?


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 25, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Would I feed sparingly then? Say once a week?


To be honest, I don't know. Lets see what others have to say.


----------

